# SR20DET Stock Head Bolts vs. ARP Studs



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

I am working on cleaning up the SR motor that I just pulled from my JDM front clip. I am freshening things up on the motor. Since I am pulling the head, what is the feedback on the stock head bolts vs ARP head studs. The cost of the studs are reasonable so that is not an issue. 

I plan on running some high boost - 20 PSI and will be running water injection to safe guard against detonation. At the track and dyno, only race gas will be used. 

Are the studs overkill or safe insurance?

Comments please.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Glenn (San Jose said:


> *I am working on cleaning up the SR motor that I just pulled from my JDM front clip. I am freshening things up on the motor. Since I am pulling the head, what is the feedback on the stock head bolts vs ARP head studs. The cost of the studs are reasonable so that is not an issue.
> 
> I plan on running some high boost - 20 PSI and will be running water injection to safe guard against detonation. At the track and dyno, only race gas will be used.
> 
> ...


I don't thinks studs are really needed until you get into the higher 20's like 28 psi and over. Engines runing in that range I see evidence of combustion gasses in the coolent.

Mike


----------

